

Ask HN: What are some good public places to code? - smaili

Obviously &quot;good&quot; is subjective, but for me personally, I&#x27;m looking for any places that have outlets for charging computers, and a nice social vibe so it doesn&#x27;t feel too lonely.<p>Answers can be either a type of place, e.g., coffee shops, or a specific place, e.g., Starbucks on University Ave in Palo Alto.
======
matthewwiese
As other commenters have suggested, it's tough to beat public libraries (uni
libraries often have late hours too if you can reach one).

In addition, I highly recommend [https://workfrom.co/](https://workfrom.co/)
the site lists places to work from (hehe) for a varied group of cities. You
can either log in to add coffee shops or restaurants that haven't been added
yet, or to suggest creating a page for your city (if it isn't already there).

------
tcpudp
If you're in SF or NY you should check out the AWS Loft:

[http://aws.amazon.com/start-ups/loft/](http://aws.amazon.com/start-ups/loft/)

Lots of people hang out here to code and work on their projects (and it
doesn't have to be AWS related either). There's also free food and wifi.

~~~
smaili
I just checked the link. So it's basically a free place (no cover or
membership fee), with free wifi, and free food, without any catch? Sounds a
little too good to be true...

~~~
tcpudp
Come by some time and see :)

We also give free bootcamps and lectures here, as well as have occasional
guest speakers (Chef, CoreOS, etc).

The only real downside is sometimes all the available seats/tables get
occupied by people working on stuff, so it helps to get here when we open
(10am).

~~~
smaili
I take it you work there? Would you mind sending me a message at me (at)
smaili (dot) org? Thanks!

------
mead5432
I tend to be pretty productive in a moderately busy Starbucks or other coffee
shop. Something about having a lot of people nearby keeps me focused...
probably because I don't really want to be the guy surfing facebook with my
computer for hours at the coffee shop. Actually working seems much better.

If you opt for Starbucks, make sure to register a Starbucks card and use their
app. Once you reach a certain level, you get free refills on drip coffee and
teas.

~~~
gesman
My local Starbucks' connection speed deteriorated rapidly during the last 2
years up to being unusable in a peak hours.

Probably because as soon as local teenage patron opens his laptop - either
youtube or FB videos starts playing non-stop.

I'd look for alternative, "undiscovered" spots.

------
MalcolmDiggs
When I'm in the Bay Area I love working at the public libraries. If I remember
correctly the San Francisco Public Library's main branch offers a free wifi
connection at about 45mbps down and up; and they don't block port 22, so you
can ssh all you want. There are also plenty of people working there, and
you'll probably notice some other people coding.

The only downside of libraries are the hours (which are often very limited)
and the lack of food. Also it's not a great place to take phone calls or work
in groups.

~~~
akhilcacharya
If you come in with groups many places have study rooms. I've used these for
team work in the past, works out pretty well.

------
seekingcharlie
[http://www.yelp.com/biz/coffee-bar-san-
francisco](http://www.yelp.com/biz/coffee-bar-san-francisco)

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/epicenter-cafe-san-
francisco](http://www.yelp.com/biz/epicenter-cafe-san-francisco)

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/haus-coffee-san-
francisco](http://www.yelp.com/biz/haus-coffee-san-francisco)

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/arlequin-cafe-and-food-to-go-san-
fra...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/arlequin-cafe-and-food-to-go-san-francisco)

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/workshop-cafe-san-
francisco](http://www.yelp.com/biz/workshop-cafe-san-francisco)

------
caseyf7
If you have a mifi device, a shady table in a park is hard to beat.

~~~
copperx
There should be an initiative to add free WiFi and power to parks. The power
outlets could be current-limited and off at night to discourage freeloaders
(e.g., people charging their cars).

~~~
sudoherethere
" off at night to discourage freeloaders (e.g., people charging their cars)."

How is charging a laptop not freeloading?

~~~
copperx
I wouldn't go out of my way to charge my laptop in the park instead of in my
house. There are no savings there.

However, charging a car in a park is obviously worth it.

------
praneshp
Starbucks on El Camino real (near the intersection of El Camino and Wolfe) in
Sunnyvale. Very fast internet, unlike the one down the road that serves 3
universities.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Just don't call the address "the El Camino road" which translates as "the the
road road" which bugs the heck out of me.

~~~
cjbprime
I like "the La Brea tar pits" in LA. ("the the tar tar pits")

~~~
loumf
And The Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim.

------
byoung2
In the Los Angeles area, the food court at the Westfield Topanaga Mall has
high counters and tables with outlets at each seat, including USB chargers.
It's an upscale food court with real plates and silverware if you get hungry,
and there is plenty of people watching. It's also on the second floor, with
plenty of natural light.

------
dalacv
Be sure to check LiquidSpace. You can find some free workspaces and even
reserve a spot. For example:
[https://liquidspace.com/US/TX/The%20Colony/DALTC/workspace-1](https://liquidspace.com/US/TX/The%20Colony/DALTC/workspace-1)

~~~
smaili
Just out of curiosity, how do they make money?

------
cweagans
I'm a big fan of Panera in pretty much any city (though I spent a lot of time
in the Mountain View location at El Monte and El Camino Real when I lived
nearby). They always have decent wifi, available power outlets, and they bring
the food to your table so you don't have to leave your computer sitting
around.

~~~
brudgers
My local Panera's free WiFi comes with complimentary man in the middle
interception of HTTPS.

------
kalagan
In Tokyo I often go to caffice in shinjuku
[http://caffice.jp/](http://caffice.jp/) . Power outlets, free wifi, coffee,
food, comfy chairs.

~~~
smaili
Wow, those photos are really impressive. Wish we had something like that in
the Bay Area!

------
busterarm
A lot of younger creatives seem to like working from the Ace Hotel here in NY.

------
adomanico
Cafe Trieste is my favourite spot in SF. Really awesome vibe at this place.

------
efferifick
The library.

~~~
copperx
My favorite place to work. Unfortunately they close at 7pm in my city.
University libraries are even better if you happen to be near one.

